# Linux find /path context1 und context2



## jemand anders (8. August 2017)

Hallo,

wie finde ich denn alle Files ab /home, die zwei Suchbegriffe enthalten?

Grpße


----------



## HonniCilest (8. August 2017)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.linuxinfoserver.de/forums/showthread.php?222307-find-soll-mehrere-Dateinamen-suchen


----------



## jemand anders (8. August 2017)

Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, Suchbegriffe bezogen auf den File-Inhalt und nicht auf den File-Namen.


----------



## melmager (9. August 2017)

ungetestet :

grep -r --regexp "context1|context2" /Pfad/zum/Verzeichnis/ | cut -d: -f1


----------

